# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  capitalizzazione costi

## anlaurin

Ciao, Come da oggetto, sintetizzo la situazione di una mia ditta: 
Ricavi 100
Merci acquisti 60
Dipendenti 40 
A fine anno, siccome i dipendenti hanno lavorato esclusivamente alla realizzazione in economia del fabbricato ho effettuato la seguente scrittura in P.D.:
Fabbricato a Capitalizzazione costi    40. 
A questo punto inserisco (rigo f4 studi di settore) l'importo di 40, ma purtroppo non risulta congruo: in pratica sia che valorizzi il rigo f4 che no, non risulto congruo per lo stesso importo!!!!!! 
Mi pare di capire che  la capitalizzazione dei costi sia ininfluente ai fini degli studi, ma ciò è impossibile in quanto se io non considerassi come costi gli importi capitalizzati sarei supercongruo!!!! 
Qualcuno ha avuto il mio problema?
Sbaglio qualcosa? 
Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'ipotesi in cui tutti i dipendenti abbiano lavorato esclusivamente per la realizzazione di un fabbricato è obiettivamente poco frequente. 
Sarebbe interessante valutare la possibilità di escludersi dagli studi di settore in quanto l'esercizio non si può considerare "normale".
E' un po' tardi, ma un'istanza alla AdE competente per il territorio non sarebbe stato male farla.  
saluti   

> Ciao, Come da oggetto, sintetizzo la situazione di una mia ditta: 
> Ricavi 100
> Merci acquisti 60
> Dipendenti 40 
> A fine anno, siccome i dipendenti hanno lavorato esclusivamente alla realizzazione in economia del fabbricato ho effettuato la seguente scrittura in P.D.:
> Fabbricato a Capitalizzazione costi    40. 
> A questo punto inserisco (rigo f4 studi di settore) l'importo di 40, ma purtroppo non risulta congruo: in pratica sia che valorizzi il rigo f4 che no, non risulto congruo per lo stesso importo!!!!!! 
> Mi pare di capire che  la capitalizzazione dei costi sia ininfluente ai fini degli studi, ma ciò è impossibile in quanto se io non considerassi come costi gli importi capitalizzati sarei supercongruo!!!! 
> Qualcuno ha avuto il mio problema?
> ...

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve, 
I costi capitalizzati per costruzioni in economia azzerano i rispettivi costi.  
In effetti, l'iscrizione in contropartita Avere di *Fabbricato* della voce *Incrementi per costruzioni interne* per l'ammontare dei costi capitalizzati, &#232; una tecnica alternativa alla rettifica diretta delle voci di costo capitalizzate. Procedendo alla rettifica diretta i costi in oggetto, gli stessi risulterebbero annullati. 
Conseguentemente poich&#232; lo studio lavora sul concetto di *mark-up* che viene aggiunto ai costi per determinare i ricavi presunti, &#232; lecito ritenere che i costi capitalizzati proprio perch&#232; non pi&#249; concorrenti alla formazione del reddito d'esercizio non vadano considerati. 
Saluti

----------


## anlaurin

> Salve, 
> I costi capitalizzati per costruzioni in economia azzerano i rispettivi costi.  
> In effetti, l'iscrizione in contropartita Avere di *Fabbricato* della voce *Incrementi per costruzioni interne* per l'ammontare dei costi capitalizzati, è una tecnica alternativa alla rettifica diretta delle voci di costo capitalizzate. Procedendo alla rettifica diretta i costi in oggetto, gli stessi risulterebbero annullati. 
> Conseguentemente poichè lo studio lavora sul concetto di *mark-up* che viene aggiunto ai costi per determinare i ricavi presunti, è lecito ritenere che i costi capitalizzati proprio perchè non più concorrenti alla formazione del reddito d'esercizio non vadano considerati. 
> Saluti

  Avevo valutato questa ipotesi, ma non mi convince il fatto che così facendo dovrei in pratica annulare dal prospetto tutti i costi del personale, il che mi preoccupa in quanto potrebbe far sembrare ad una prima analisi che io abbia "truccato" lo studio (in pratica chi legge lo studio sa che ho avuto delle spese per il personale, ma non trova valorizzato il campo  :EEK!:  )
Che alternativa valuteresti?
Ciao e grazie.

----------


## anlaurin

> L'ipotesi in cui tutti i dipendenti abbiano lavorato esclusivamente per la realizzazione di un fabbricato è obiettivamente poco frequente. 
> Sarebbe interessante valutare la possibilità di escludersi dagli studi di settore in quanto l'esercizio non si può considerare "normale".
> E' un po' tardi, ma un'istanza alla AdE competente per il territorio non sarebbe stato male farla.  
> saluti

  Grazie per la risposta, ma non mi trovo daccordo in quanto se escludo i costi capitalizzati mi trovo congruo e ciò a dimostrazione che l'attività tipica ha comunque dato il "giusto" reddito per cui l'esercizio me lo considererebbero senz'altro "normale".
Alternative? 
Ciao e grazie   :Mad:

----------


## anlaurin

In pratica, ho anche fatto un'altra prova ( che comunque non ritengo corretta), cioè ho provato nello studio ad incrementare la voce ricavi dell'importo da capitalizzare, e non risulto congruo per poco. Tuttavia, come dicevo, non mi sembra giusto in quanto:
1- non è quello il rigo corretto;
2- l'incremento dei ricavi presupporrebbe un ricarico che di fatto non c'è (in quanto capitalizzo al costo.
Sto impazzendo, ma il deposito del bilancio incombe......  :Confused:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

L'operazione di portare l'ammontare dei costi stornati in aumento dei ricavi non pu&#242; essere assimilata ai ricavi e riportata nello stesso rigo. I ricavi sono cosa diversa - come ovviamente sai - dalle rettifiche ai costi. Ed &#232; per questa ragione che lo spostamento non produce gli effetti sperati. Francamente non credo che l'elisione dei costi motivata da capitalizzazione possa essere assimilata ad un trucco per raggiungere la congruit&#224;. La verit&#224; &#232; che quel costo &#232; diventato "patrimonio" e la trasformazione in ricavi avverr&#224; gradualmente attraverso l'incorporazione nei prezzi di vendita delle componenti di costo pluriennale. 
Saluti

----------


## Speedy

> L'operazione di portare l'ammontare dei costi stornati in aumento dei ricavi non pu&#242; essere assimilata ai ricavi e riportata nello stesso rigo. I ricavi sono cosa diversa - come ovviamente sai - dalle rettifiche ai costi. Ed &#232; per questa ragione che lo spostamento non produce gli effetti sperati. Francamente non credo che l'elisione dei costi motivata da capitalizzazione possa essere assimilata ad un trucco per raggiungere la congruit&#224;. La verit&#224; &#232; che quel costo &#232; diventato "patrimonio" e la trasformazione in ricavi avverr&#224; gradualmente attraverso l'incorporazione nei prezzi di vendita delle componenti di costo pluriennale.
> Saluti

  Non posso che essere d'accordo.
Prima dell'avvento degli studi di settore le due procedure erano entrambe percorribili (storno dei costi oppure rilevazione degli incrementi tra i ricavi). Dopo gli studi di settore, tenuto conto che gli incrementi interni non comprendono alcun ricarico di utile ma soltanto il valore dei costi sostenuti (con evidenti ripercussioni negative per gli studi di settore), ritengo che l'unica strada percorribile sia quello dello storno dei costi attraverso la loro capitalizzazione tra le immobilizzazioni. Quindi la scrittura contabile sar&#224;:  D=Fabbricati 100 A=Acquisti materie prime 60 A=Manodopera 40.
Ciao

----------


## anlaurin

..... probabilmente quella indicata è l'unica strada..... 
Grazie ad entrambi 
Ciao   :Embarrassment:

----------


## anlaurin

..... ma a questo punto mi viene un ulteriore dubbio:
se storno a fabbricati la voce personale, devo inserire comunque il n. giornate retribuite dello studio di settore? 
Da una prova che ho fatto, valorizzando il campo n. di giornate, mi da un errore bloccante: "in presenza di almeno un campo da A1 ad A6, il campo F19 deve essere presente".
Ciao

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve, 
questa &#232; la dimostrazione di quanto valgano gli Studi di Settore. Si deve ipotizzare che le routine di calcolo della procedura non hanno considerato la possibilit&#224; della capitalizazione del costo del personale a cespiti. 
Al tuo posto mi conserverei la stampa di controllo e non inserirei alcun dato nelle giornate retribuite in relazione al personale i cui costi sono stati capitalizzati, per spiegare all'occorrenza la scelta di non indicazione fatta. 
Saluti

----------

